

Ruby on rails ,Python best frameworks - amourgh

Hello everybody,<p><pre><code>     In my work,i work all the time with asp.net,javascript,jquery.

     No that i have an idea for a web project:online card gambling game.RoR is recommended for me to do that.

    I want to learn those two languages:Ruby &#38; Python(for a smll website),what are the best frameworks for them,are they installs that i can buy in a dvd.please provide links.</code></pre>
======
samrat
For a small website, a microframework like
Flask(<http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/>) or Bottle(<http://bottlepy.org/>) is
probably the best option.(for Python)

